# Reg ACS assessment



## bharathi1982 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I have done my acs assessment recently.

It was bit confusing.

In the letter they have said:

*The following employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/06 - 05/08 (1yrs 11mths) 
Position: Systems Engineer 
Employer: Xenon Systems 
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/08 - 05/13 (5yrs 0mths) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: Champions Technology 
Country: AUSTRALIA *

I want 15points, i.e 5 years from Australian Employment. I would like to whether the above assessment was sufficient to get 15points?

Could anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Unfortunately due to ACS' requirement implemented last year to deduct a number of years, depending on the type and relevance of your educational qualification, until you are considered "skilled", they have deemed you as skilled "after June 2008", therefore you would only be able to claim work after that point for points on the skilled visa points test. Given that, you would have less than 5 years as skilled in Australia, and would only be able to claim 10 points (more than 3 yrs but less than 5 yrs).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## bharathi1982 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Many thanks for your response.

But as per there assessment, my australian experiance is Jun 2008 to may 2013. So it has 5 years right?

Thanks again


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

You need to carefully analyse the dates. "After June 2008" would normally mean "Beginning 1 July" whereas "Beginning June 2008" would include the month of June 2008. however the key is to calculate exactly when the first 2 years of your experience was completed. In theory, after that date you are considered "skilled" however you may want to contact ACS and get them to clarify for you (in writing or email) exactly when they consider you as being "skilled" - woudl it be 1 June 2008, 30 June 2008, or 1 July 2008. That's really important in your case.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## cutieboy457 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just a question, will you be able to get assessment for your education as well? Let say in my case, I'm a bachelors degree graduate in Electronics Engineering in a country outside Australia but my work here is in the field of IT? So my degree is different with my work here. But I have enough experience (13 years) in the field of IT. Will they give points to my education as well? 

Second question, how can I get points for work experience. Let say I have a total of 5 years working experience in the field of IT where my Australian employer nominate me. However, 3 years of that IT working experience is I don't have Certificate of Employment. This is because that company where I was employed terminated me due to reasons that I didn't finish the required 30-day notice for resignation. It was a family emergency that time so I didn't finish the 30-day notice but that company didn't consider it.


----------



## bharathi1982 (Aug 20, 2013)

Many thanks Mark.

I will check with acs tomorrow.


----------



## bharathi1982 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I spoke to acs. They asked me to submit review with employment till date. so that they can include may2013 to aug 2013.

I have already submitted my EOI. can i update my EOI after I get updated letter from ACS?


----------



## bharathi1982 (Aug 20, 2013)

bharathi1982 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I spoke to acs. They asked me to submit review with employment till date. so that they can include may2013 to aug 2013.
> 
> I have already submitted my EOI. can i update my EOI after I get updated letter from ACS?


Hi Mark,

I have submitted my review. Should I still keep my already submitted EOI active? or cancel the EOI and apply new EOI after getting acs review result?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Difficult to say without seeing all your documents and seeing exactly what is in your EOI. If the EOI contains any information you cannot provide evidence for, you may want choose another route. You may want to keep your EOI in place with all work listed that has been verified by ACS. If ACS provides approval for additional employment, then you may want to then modify your EOI to include the additional employment period(s) once ACS approves them.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## bharathi1982 (Aug 20, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> Difficult to say without seeing all your documents and seeing exactly what is in your EOI. If the EOI contains any information you cannot provide evidence for, you may want choose another route. You may want to keep your EOI in place with all work listed that has been verified by ACS. If ACS provides approval for additional employment, then you may want to then modify your EOI to include the additional employment period(s) once ACS approves them.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I have put the following experience in EOI:
------------------------------------------------
Dates: 06/06 - 05/08 (1yrs 11mths) 
Position: Systems Engineer 
Employer: Xenon Systems 
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/08 - 05/13 (5yrs 0mths) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: Champions Technology 
Country: AUSTRALIA 
-----------------------------------

I got +ve assessment letter from ACS. Due to recent changes, ACS has 
mentioned that my employment after June 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. So only 4 years 10months has been considered.

I have given my ACS reference number and submitted the EOI.

Then I understood that I have to show 5 years skilled assessment to prove my skills.

So I have applied for review, to include my recent experience ( from May 2013 to Aug 2013).

Now, my question is:
1. Since I have already included ACS reference number, Can i update my EOI after getting my review assessment letter.?

2. In Some forums, I have read that the skilled assessment should have an earlier date than EOI application submission date. In that case, if I update my review assessment details in the EOI will that be a problem?

or Do I need to cancel my existing EOI and submit new EOI after getting review assessment letter?

Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

I cannot advise you on your EOI unless I see the entire EOI and have the opportunity to discuss it with you and carefully compare what you've listed there to what the actual facts are as of this point in time. 

You've got thousands of dollars of visa application fees on the line depending on how you handle this and the responses you provide on your EOI as of the date of invitation. Regardless of whether it's me or any other registered migration agent, I would strongly recommend that you get professional advice from someone as to how to handle this, and make sure the person has all your documents so they can make a fully-informed decision. This is the kind of very detailed, technical decision that can and should be made only after getting very detailed advice from someone qualified to provide it, after they've had a chance to look at all of your materials.

There's simply too much at risk here - both to you in terms of potential problems with your visa application down the road, and to me in terms of providing advice based on incomplete information that later causes a problems that I am held liable for! As you know I'm more than happy to provide advice as I can here on general info and wherever the advice is not dependent on specific data contained in an application, EOI, etc. But when a detailed technical decision is required, it requires a full assessment of all the relevant facts.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Haiwind (Aug 24, 2013)

bharathi1982 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I spoke to acs. They asked me to submit review with employment till date. so that they can include may2013 to aug 2013.
> 
> I have already submitted my EOI. can i update my EOI after I get updated letter from ACS?


Hello,
There is no need to submit ACS review for including recent experience. DIAC will consider the post-ACS assessment experiences if you could upload proofs like 'latest reference letter' or 'payslip, HR employment letter'..etc You just indicating that you are still working in same company and same position.  So in EOI you need leave the last date as 'Blank' for your last employer, system will count your work experience automatically till date. Then during elodge phases, you need upload all relevant proof showing you are still working in same company and same position. DIAC will add those recent experience once they verified your uploaded proof. DIAC not always follow what Assessing Authorities's advice, so they requiring applicant to provide all other relevant proofs besides Assessment letter. They will count experience with their own rule by checking your uploaded proof and took Assessing Authoritie as advice only.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

DIAC certainly may take an employer reference letter and payslips, etc to evidence the additional time, however they do have the right to ask for all work to be assessed. Most people try to get DIAC to approve additional time at a position that has already been assessed via using employer documents without going through the additional time and expense of an additional skills assessment for the additional period of time.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## bharathi1982 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks. I am also thinking to take it to technincal person.

Mean time, I would like to know only 1 thing, skilled assessment should have an earlier date than EOI application submission date. In that case, if I update my review assessment details in the EOI will that be a problem?

Because the first ACS result letter and review letter reference numbers are different. will that be a prblem?


----------



## Haiwind (Aug 24, 2013)

bharathi1982 said:


> Thanks. I am also thinking to take it to technincal person.
> 
> Mean time, I would like to know only 1 thing, skilled assessment should have an earlier date than EOI application submission date. In that case, if I update my review assessment details in the EOI will that be a problem?
> 
> Because the first ACS result letter and review letter reference numbers are different. will that be a prblem?


Not be a issue.
As long as your assessment date is earlier than the date you receive the invite.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

If you lodge an EOI and say you have a positive skills assessment, but don't, then that's a problem. If you lodge an EOI, have a positive skills assessment, then go get a further skills assessment for some reason, that shouldn't be a problem. The critical date, though, is the DIAC invitation date. If you do not have a skills assessment as of that date (and IELTS too) to evidence the points you are claiming, that is a problem that often results in having to decline the invitation, update your EOI, and wait for another invitation.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## bharathi1982 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks.

Yes I submitted EOI after getting positive assessment from ACS. Though Only trick is They have assessed only 4 years 11months.

When I enter my experience in the EOI, it automatically calculated points for 5 years.

But to be safe, I have applied acs review to include my recent experience in assessment letter. 

Should be ok right?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

As long as you have evidence to back up the number of years you claimed points for, you're good. In some cases you have to alter the dates you enter for work experience to make the starting date the date upon which ACS has deemed you to be skilled, since it's not possible to get points for work (even at the same employer/job) before this date. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> If you lodge an EOI and say you have a positive skills assessment, but don't, then that's a problem. If you lodge an EOI, have a positive skills assessment, then go get a further skills assessment for some reason, that shouldn't be a problem. The critical date, though, is the DIAC invitation date. If you do not have a skills assessment as of that date (and IELTS too) to evidence the points you are claiming, that is a problem that often results in having to decline the invitation, update your EOI, and wait for another invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I've just joined this forum. It feels great to see you addressing to everyones queries. We're are lucky to have you here..

I have a question mark could you please clarify/help:

I had submitted my EOI for 189 visa with 60 points in the month of june 2013, I had a positive skills assessment from ACS then so I nominated an occupation and entered the details of skills assessment letter in the EOI and submitted it.

Recently, a few days ago I went ahead and applied for another skills assessment for a different ANZSCO CODE with ACS (this ANZSCO CODE is different from the one i submitted first in june) , and I received a positive skills assessment letter with a new ANZSCO CODE.

Now, My question is:

1. Can I update/change the NOMINATED OCCUPATION in my EOI with this new ANZSCO CODE?

2. If I update/change the nominated occupation in my EOI with a different ANZSCO CODE will it change my VISA DATE OF EFFECT.

For example, I had submitted my EOI on 20th june 2013 (submission date) and visa date of effect was 20th june 2013. Now, if I update/change NOMINATED OCCUPATION today will my visa date of effect change to 27 august 2013 or will it be the same as 20th june 2013.

Your help will be highly appreciated on this issue Mark.

Thanks & Regards,
Nick.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nick -

I believe this may be possible, but have not tried it myself, and believe the Visa Date of Effect would likely change if you changed occuaptions (assuming SkillSelect currently allows you to do this - SkillSelect is constantly changing, so it's a bit of a moving target).

The Visa Date of Effect reflects the earliest date that, under this EOI, you attained your current points test value. So, if you made a change that affected your points, the Visa Date of Effect would be updated to that date. If you made a change to your EOI that did not affect your points, then the Visa Date of Effect would remain unchanged.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Nick -
> 
> I believe this may be possible, but have not tried it myself, and believe the Visa Date of Effect would likely change if you changed occuaptions (assuming SkillSelect currently allows you to do this - SkillSelect is constantly changing, so it's a bit of a moving target).
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Thanks for the reply.

But, I am a bit confused here as what to do..

Firstly, you mentioned that changing occupations will change the visa date of effect, at the same time you also mentioned another point that - if we made a change to EOI that doesnt affect our points then visa date of effect stands the same. As we know that skills assessment/nominated occupation is not given any points in the EOI - so changing/updating nominated occupation will not lead to any increase or decrease in points. so can we conclude that upon changing/updating nominated ANZSCO CODE it will not lead to change in visa date of effect.

Secondly, are we allowed to change nominated occupation after submission of an EOI.

Please advise Mark.

Thanks in advance for your reply.

Best Regards,
Nick


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nick -

Sorry, but for this one I don't have an answer - the SkillSelect system changes frequently, and they do not publish rules or regulations in this area - I've never tried to change on occupation on an EOI that has already been submitted, as with our clients this has never come up - once a skills assessment is done we have always proceeded with that occupation through the process.

Wish I had better news for you - you may want to contact DIAC as they build and operate the SkillSelect system - in theory they should be providing customer service to clients who use that system and have questions.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Nick -
> 
> Sorry, but for this one I don't have an answer - the SkillSelect system changes frequently, and they do not publish rules or regulations in this area - I've never tried to change on occupation on an EOI that has already been submitted, as with our clients this has never come up - once a skills assessment is done we have always proceeded with that occupation through the process.
> 
> ...


Dear Mark,

Thank you very much for the reply.

I've called immigration regarding the same issue but to my surprise they
were dumb-struck when I posed the same question. The said you can change nominated occupation in a very low confidence tone, therefore i was not quite satisfied with it.

Can you recommend any other sources from where I can get substantial information regarding the same..

Thanks heaps..

Best Regards,
Nick.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Wish I could help further - what you're trying to do is very rare, so I just don't know where you would locate that info. You might look around in other online forums (+ here of course) and see if you can come across someone who's done this before.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Wish I could help further - what you're trying to do is very rare, so I just don't know where you would locate that info. You might look around in other online forums (+ here of course) and see if you can come across someone who's done this before.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Mark,

Thanks for the reply once again..

Like you said, what I am trying to do is very rare and honestly, I could not come across anyone in any forum who had been through this kind of situation.

Can you please shed some light on what does visa date of effect mean and date submitted mean? Among these two dates which date does change with an updation/changing in an eoi(increase or decrease in points)?

Thanks.
Nick


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

bharathi1982 said:


> Thanks. I am also thinking to take it to technincal person.
> 
> Mean time, I would like to know only 1 thing, skilled assessment should have an earlier date than EOI application submission date. In that case, if I update my review assessment details in the EOI will that be a problem?
> 
> Because the first ACS result letter and review letter reference numbers are different. will that be a prblem?


Hi Bharathi1982,

I have a question :
- Can we update skills assessment in EOI after submission?
I have submitted my EOI earlier, now I want to change nominated occupation in an EOI as I have reassessed my skills and received a new skills letter with a different ANZSCO CODE.

Is it possible to do this??

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## bharathi1982 (Aug 20, 2013)

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Bharathi1982,
> 
> I have a question :
> - Can we update skills assessment in EOI after submission?
> ...


Hi Nick,

Refer :http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/files/2013/05/Booklet-6-Points-Based-Skilled-Migration.pdf

Before you receive an invitation, you must have had your skills assessed as suitable for your occupation by an assessing authority for your nominated occupation.

So you can update any thing in you EOI before invitation.


----------



## bharathi1982 (Aug 20, 2013)

Nick,

How did you changed to new ANZSCO code?

My friend is in similar situation. He has got this assessment letter with Systems Analyst Code. But he would like to review acs and change it to Software Engineer code. Is it possible? 

If yes, what is the best way?

Kindly help.


----------



## Jyothi Mosa (Aug 29, 2013)

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Bharathi1982,
> 
> I have a question :
> - Can we update skills assessment in EOI after submission?
> ...


Nick....you can edit EOI as many times as you want before getting invited to apply................besides....to change your nominated occupation.....you need to have your assessment relating to new code ready....

Cheers


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

bharathi1982 said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Refer :http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/files/2013/05/Booklet-6-Points-Based-Skilled-Migration.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi Bharathi1982,
Thanks for the reply.

You said:
*Before you receive an invitation*, you must have had your skills assessed as suitable for your occupation by an assessing authority for your nominated occupation.

But on the website it says: you must have your skills assessed before you can submit your EOI.

My situation is:
I have submitted an EOI for 189 visa about 2 months back with a nominated occupation 2611.
Now - Recently, I had my skills re-assessed and received a skills assessment letter with a different occupation under 2612 category (ANZSCO CODE).

Can I update EOI with this new OCCUPATION (ANZSCO CODE)
As i said, in the website its mentioned skills assessment has to be done 
before lodging an EOI.

So my question is - Is it possible to change nominated occupation in an EOI for a second time after submission of an EOI?

Have you done something like this in your EOI?
Please share your opinion.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

bharathi1982 said:


> Nick,
> 
> How did you changed to new ANZSCO code?
> 
> ...


Bharathi,
It depends on his experience/qualifications and his eligibility to apply for a review or new application to have his skills reassessed.

Also like I had asked you in previous thread - even if he gets software engineer code are we eligible to update EOI?


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jyothi Mosa said:


> Nick....you can edit EOI as many times as you want before getting invited to apply................besides....to change your nominated occupation.....you need to have your assessment relating to new code ready....
> 
> Cheers


Bharathi,

In your case, can you mention what have you updated in your EOI? Also can you tell if the visa date of effect has changed after updating your EOI.

Thanks


----------



## Jyothi Mosa (Aug 29, 2013)

nickstv12 said:


> Bharathi,
> 
> In your case, can you mention what have you updated in your EOI? Also can you tell if the visa date of effect has changed after updating your EOI.
> 
> Thanks


Nick....

Am not bharathi.......

I edited my work experience. previously I entered whatever EA approved......i.e from July 2004 to Jan 2013..........but later I entered my entire work experience i.e. from May 2004 to July,2013.........Date of submission changed to 4 July .....the day I edited........

Cheers


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jyothi Mosa said:


> Nick....
> 
> Am not bharathi.......
> 
> ...


Hi Jyothi,

Did your points change when you've edited your work experience?

Thanks


----------



## Jyothi Mosa (Aug 29, 2013)

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Jyothi,
> 
> Did your points change when you've edited your work experience?
> 
> Thanks


Nope.......because....I claimed points for more than 8 yrs overseas work experience which were already assessed by EA.......but I entered extra in months..........so no change....


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jyothi Mosa said:


> Nope.......because....I claimed points for more than 8 yrs overseas work experience which were already assessed by EA.......but I entered extra in months..........so no change....


Jyothi,

Thanks for the reply.

Can you clarify one more thing: As your points did not change when you last edited, was your visa date of effect the same or has it changed too??

Thanks
Nick


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Wish I could help further - what you're trying to do is very rare, so I just don't know where you would locate that info. You might look around in other online forums (+ here of course) and see if you can come across someone who's done this before.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Dear Mark,

When we update an EOI of 189 visa and this updation did not lead to any points change then will the date submitted change to the date that I made an update? (Assume, I had 60 points earlier and after updating also I have 60 points only)

Also can I assume that visa date of effect will be the same as there is no change to points when EOI is updated?

Please give your inputs..

Thanks Mark

Nick


----------



## Jyothi Mosa (Aug 29, 2013)

nickstv12 said:


> Jyothi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Date of effect doesn't apply to State sponsored 190 visa........am one of them....once your SS approved....you will get invitation from DIAC through skillselect.

cheers


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jyothi Mosa said:


> Date of effect doesn't apply to State sponsored 190 visa........am one of them....once your SS approved....you will get invitation from DIAC through skillselect.
> 
> cheers


Dear Jyothi Mosa,

You are correct for a 190 visa date of effect doesnt apply.

Do you have any clue about how date of effect will impact a 189 visa when an update is made and there is no change to the points??

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Jyothi Mosa (Aug 29, 2013)

nickstv12 said:


> Dear Jyothi Mosa,
> 
> You are correct for a 190 visa date of effect doesnt apply.
> 
> ...


what is your occupation code and points?


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jyothi Mosa said:


> what is your occupation code and points?


261112 60points


----------



## Jyothi Mosa (Aug 29, 2013)

nickstv12 said:


> 261112 60points


out of 1380 .....918 invitations(66%) had been issued for your occupation........till 6th August......not yet updated regarding..........August 19th invitation round........If you look at graph.....more than 800 hundred invitations issued to 60 pointers...... I hope you get your invitation soon........If..... your occupation ceiling is not reached ..........

Cheers..


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jyothi Mosa said:


> out of 1380 .....918 invitations(66%) had been issued for your occupation........till 6th August......not yet updated regarding..........August 19th invitation round........If you look at graph.....more than 800 hundred invitations issued to 60 pointers...... I hope you get your invitation soon........If..... your occupation ceiling is not reached ..........
> 
> Cheers..


Thanks Jyothi

Lets be positive


----------



## ssb_k (Oct 29, 2013)

bharathi1982 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have put the following experience in EOI:
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...


Dear bharathi,

Could you please share you experience as I'm now going through exactly the same situation as yours.

Regards,
Sakthi


----------



## sraayi (Dec 26, 2013)

*ACS ANZSCO code*

I have a question on similar lines.

Does ACS assess our skills and propose a new ANZSCO code to which our skills are relevant? for eg: we apply for skills assessment with code X and after assessing the skills, ACS says my skills are relevant to code Y.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sraayi -

This happens sometimes - if an ACS assessor feels that your skills are a better match for a different ANZSCO code, they have the discretion (but are not required) to notify you that another code would have a better chance of success - this usually comes in the form of a letter that notifies you that it is likely that your current code will not result in a successful application, but that another code may and seeks your permission to change to code for the assessment you've ordered.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

